# Eine Rolle der Auferstehung [Horde] und auf Blackmoore



## Schotty991 (7. März 2012)

Heyho,
Ich biete hier meine Rolle an. Wenn wollt sofortige abwicklung der ganzen Geschichte .
Also Per PM Melden. Und zack habt ihr se


----------

